# Would these breeds suit my lifestyle?



## Butters (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,
I've always wanted a dog and finally my family has all agreed that it is time to get one. I've been researching different breeds and I love West Highland Terriers and Cairn Terriers. Now the only problem is that I would have to leave the dog alone for almost 6 and a half hours 4-5 times a week.

Would this negatively affect the dog or will the dog develop destructive habits and insistent barking? Are these dogs able to adapt to being left home alone for an extended period of time, as long as leave him lots of toys to play with? I'll be able to take the dog out for 2-3 walks a day and some play time in the house and backyard. Are there any other breeds that would be better suited to being left alone for 6 and a half hours?

Other then the difference in coat colour I have not been able to find many differences in the West Highland and Cairn Terrier's are there any other major temperment differences in the two breeds? I have also considered a Cocker Spaniel but I read that they need more exercise then the Cairn or Westie so I'm guessing a Cocker won't cope as well with being left home alone.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

When I was reasearching, I read somewhere that Westie's are a high energy breed.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

anything with the word terrier in its name is going to likely be a pretty high energy dog. Though that doesn't nessecarily mean its a bad choice for you..there are other factors..I don't know if you have considered them but here are a few..

What size do you prefer?
Do you prefer short coat or long?(this question relates to how much time you are willing to spend grooming your dog) 
Do you have any other pets?
Do you have kids?
Any allergy sufferers in the family?
How big is the yard and is it fenced?


You should also preferably have an idea in your head of what type of training style you wish to use, have a general idea of how dog nutrition works and a general idea about typical vet costs and so forth before you get the dog imo...


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/westhighlandwhiteterriers.html
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/cairnterriers.html
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/glenofimaalterriers.html
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/sealyhamterriers.html

The above links are to Michelle Whelton's assessments of Westies and Cairns as well as to Glen of Imaal and Sealyham terriers. Her assessments are generally pretty accurate and would make good starting points in your research. One thing to be aware of is that terrier coats lose their wiry texture and have a greater tendency to mat if you choose to have them clipped rather than hand stripping (I think you do a combination of both on the Sealy).

I would also seriously consider getting a mature adult dog rather than a puppy or young adlut dog. You could contact rescue groups or find a responsible breeder who wants to rehome a retired show dog that either isn't right for breeding or will no longer be part of a breeding program.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

The breed you selected seems to be a good one. If you haven't bought the dog yet, it will be good to train the dog from the beginning to get accustomed to the lifestyle you want. It will be hard to change the living style of the dog after he gets used to one. So begin with what you are expecting him to be.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Thought I'd add this: My high energy Collie/Aussie mix is left alone for about eight hours a day, give or take, when the family is gone at work and school. Most dogs are left alone for eight hours a day because their family has to work. It doesn't effect these dogs negatively as long as they are exercised properly and trained properly. 

I came home after my early morning Chem Lab class today and Chloe was zonked out in our back hallway. She doesn't fret/chew/bark/go crazy when she is left at home alone...she sleeps. Now when we get home she is a whirling hyper ball of fuzz, but when we are gone she just sleeps and maybe chews on a bone. 

However a puppy cannot "hold it" for more than an hour or two when he is young, so leaving a young puppy alone for six hours a day will result in an accident.

Cairn Terrier info:
http://www.cairnterrier.org/meet/
http://www.cairnrescueleague.com/faqs.html

Westie info:
http://www.westieclubamerica.com/breed/faq.html
http://www.westieclubamerica.com/profiler/

American Cocker Spaniel info:
http://www.asc-cockerspaniel.org/index.php/owning-a-cocker.html
http://members.tripod.com/cockerpages/interest.htm

English Cocker Spaniel info:
http://www.ecsca.org/breedinformation.html
http://ecspuppies.tripod.com/personality.html

If you decide to go the American Cocker Spaniel route I cannot stress enough the importance of finding a good breeder. I see so many cockers that have severe temperment problems and well as health problems that finding a well bred Cocker will save you a lot of heartache.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 7 month old westie and she is home in her ex-pen when I work. She just sleeps all day. I will say she is very playful when I am home. I walk her 5 times a day. 2 long walks, 1 med and 2 short ones. They are great dogs but be very careful to get one with really good temperament. I'm lucky because she doesn't bark much at all.


----------



## Butters (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I do not mind grooming the dog so a long coat should be fine. I do not have any other pets and two teenagers who know how to respect a dog. I have a medium sized fenced yard not huge but the dog has a bit of room to run.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Another breed you might want to check into is the Australian Terrier.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

skelaki said:


> Another breed you might want to check into is the Australian Terrier.


 You have to know I'd second that one. I've had a Westie & a Cairn before my two guys. The Aussies seem more laid back for terriers, the older guy reminds me of the first dog I had, a Yorkie. The younger guy seems very much Westie/Cairn in attitude.

My biggest concern with your situation would be the time left alone. Terriers are more high energy, and if left to their own devices will find something to do. If you have to leave the pooch alone make sure there are plenty of interesting safe toys & such, and nothing hazardous to get into.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have 2 Cairns that are wonderful little dogs. They are high energy and love to be busy.

Crate train any dog you choose. That was one of the best training tools for me with 2 puppies at pretty much the same time when it came to housebreaking. They are a very independent breed but they love to be around their people. Socialization is key to raising a happy Cairn..they have to be subjected to different environments, people and other pets early on to instill in them that everything doesnt BELONG to them. Cairns love to dig. they are constantly on the hunt per say. Obedience training is a must with these guys. They will sometimes push their limits and you think you have failed them..to the next moment doing all commands on cue. They are the big dog in a small body and will run and roll with the biggest of them. there have been plenty of times i had the face of fear as my girls get rolled buy a 125 lb mastiff lab mix. But they hop up every time to go for more. 

Handstripping is a must for Cairns as Skelaki said. I have met a few Cairns that have been clipped and they do loose the texture that keeps them weather resistant. they turn soft and sometimes even develop skin ailments because the follicles are much different than any other breed. you have some of the most wonderful links up above me that will help you decide if you are ready for a pesky Cairn.

They are great dogs though..My girls dont bark really but i think that has to do with constant socialization. They are self entertainers..As long as you provide them with the means to keep busy on thier own. 

If you do decide on a Cairn..I can almost guarantee your life will be full of smiles and fun.

I call mine my personal trainers..Never a dull moment in the household


----------



## aphioni (Nov 11, 2008)

there's a quiz you can take on this site to help choose the breed that suits your lifestyle:

http://dogbreedinfo.com/searchcategories.htm


----------

